# Welche Distributionen?



## aNero (10. Juni 2004)

Hi also ich wollte mir jetzt mal Linux runterladen... zwar hatte ich schon einmal suse 8.0 war aber nicht sehr zufrieden da die cd erst vor kurzen den geist aufgegeben hat und die software schon davor fehlerhaft... 

naja... jetzt stehe ich nur vor dem problem was ich herunterladen soll... (größe ist relativ egal, da ich dsl flat habe...) 
kann mir jemand etwas empfhehlen?

und kennt irgendjemand etwas in der art von cinema 4D für linux?


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. Juni 2004)

> naja... jetzt stehe ich nur vor dem problem was ich herunterladen soll... (größe ist relativ egal, da ich dsl flat habe...)
> kann mir jemand etwas empfhehlen?


Die Frage ist eigentlich sinnlos, darauf wirst du keine brauchbaren Antworten kriegen. Jeder wird dir irgendwas anderes empfehlen. Ich würde z.B. Slackware vorschlagen, Alex wird Debian sagen und Thorsten Gentoo, wobei trotzdem jeder Recht hat.
Am besten ist es, wenn man mal ein paar verschiedene durchprobiert und dann selbst entscheidet, welche man nimmt.

SuSE, Redhat und Mandrake sind für Einsteiger allerdings besser geeignet als andere. Debian, Slackware und Gentoo sind was für Leute, die sich wirklich ernsthaft mit ihrem System beschäftigen wollen.

An 3D-Software gibt's für Linux Blender. Aber du solltest auch mal bei Google suchen, es gibt eine Anleitung im Internet, wie man Cinema 4D mit Wine emulieren kann.

PS: Außerdem hatten wir solche Diskussionen hier schon öfters.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (11. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *SuSE, Redhat und Mandrake sind für Einsteiger allerdings besser geeignet als andere.*



Wobei bei Redhat bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher .
In der PC Welt Extra Ausgabe 05/2004 stehts so auch mit drin .



> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *An 3D-Software gibt's für Linux Blender. Aber du solltest auch mal bei Google suchen, es gibt eine Anleitung im Internet, wie man Cinema 4D mit Wine emulieren kann.*



Ich möcht jetzt nicht auf Blender umsteigen müssen.
Hab gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden. Wäre super, wenn du nen Link zur Anleitung für Cinema4D unter Linux hast :


----------



## JohannesR (11. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von GFX-Händchen _
> *Ich möcht jetzt nicht auf Blender umsteigen müssen.
> Hab gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden. Wäre super, wenn du nen Link zur Anleitung für Cinema4D unter Linux hast : *


Das glaube ich nicht, der dritte Treffer bei meiner Suche nach "cinema4d wine" hat mich hierhin geführt.
Warum müssen/sollen wir eigentlich immer die leichtesten Dinge (Googel'n) für euch übernehmen, hm?


----------

